

Izu Islands – Gas Masks Obligatory (2011) - bartkappenburg
http://emorfes.com/2011/06/11/izu-islands-gas-masks-obligatory/

======
spbhat1989
One of the comments there give this link

[http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B0,...](http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B0,_%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87)

So is this fake?

